# music, tattoo



## icedgem32 (Feb 3, 2009)

we have 3 and half weeks left until we go on hoilday to cyprus we are going pafos my son would like to no if there are any music shops there that sell insruments ! and what age do you have to be to have a tattoo many thanks fleur my son is 17 !


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

icedgem32 said:


> we have 3 and half weeks left until we go on hoilday to cyprus we are going pafos my son would like to no if there are any music shops there that sell insruments ! and what age do you have to be to have a tattoo many thanks fleur my son is 17 !


There is a music shop in town close to the new court area, further up next to Relax Take Away that has been there forever. Also, music schools sell them. My brother in law goes to one (can't remember the name) but also in town on a side street that sells instruments. I don't think there are any in Kato Paphos. As for tatoos, my friend used to have a tatoo and piercing place and I don't recall an age limit - if there is it may have been 16 - if you stop in a shop I'm sure they will let you know. At 17 I am fairly certain he can get one.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

There isn't a legal age limit for tatoos (there is in most other European states where it is 18) but most tatoo parlours will seek permission from a parent/guardian if they look too young. 

Beware of street vendours painting with something called 'black henna' if your son decides to experiment with something less permanent - there was an article in the Cyprus Mail recently about people being scarred with it - apparently it can be nasty stuff which very slowly burns through the skin if it is mixed incorrectly.


----------



## icedgem32 (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks for the reply guys not long untill our holiday


----------

